# GBP/NZD Analysis



## PipSafe (23 April 2014)

GBP/NZD was in a strong and consistent uptrend during the recent days that buyers were successful in obtaining the highest price of 1.96327. price with reaching to the Down TrendlineÃ‚  which is shown in the picture below ( made of 2 Top prices) and the important Resistance level(Support to Resistance) of 1.96327 has stopped from more ascend( Buyers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a top price in daily time frame has prepared a field for descending of price.

According to the previous day changes, previous day candle was closed as Spining Top candlestick pattern which shows vulnerability of ascending trend and potential for formation of a Top price in this range.As it is obvious in the picture below, between the Bottom of 1.90822 and Top price of 1.96327 there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 that warns the potential of descending from the D point of this pattern.Generally until the D point in daily time frame is preserved, there is a potential for price reformation and descending.


----------



## PipSafe (20 November 2014)

GBP/NZD during the recent days had a descending trend that could record the bottom price of 1.96181. as it is obvious in the picture below, the price by reaching to the long term ascending trend line ( made of 4 bottom prices)has been stopped and the sellers were unable to pass this support line.

According to the formed price movements in the chart, there is a Gartley harmonic pattern between the bottom price of 1.96181 and top price of 2.10508 that warns about ascending of the price with completion of this pattern ending point.  Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area in daily time frame that confirms the harmonic D point and warns about changing price direction during the next candles. Generally according to the formed signs in price chart, until the bottom price of 1.96181 is preserved, there is a potential for reformation and ascending of the price in this currency pair.

Technical Analysis of GBP/NZD Dates 2014.11.19
GBP/NZD Technical Analysis


----------



## MARKETWINNER (26 April 2017)

https://www.poundsterlinglive.com/nzd/6666-gbp-to-nzd-at-8-month-low

Pound Pushes Fresh 8-Month High Against New Zealand Dollar


----------

